# Taking the train overnight LA to Fresno, CA



## tiff (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a daughter that is taking the train overnight from LA to Fresno. But they have to take the bus to get over the grapevine. She has never traveled on the train/bus. She has almost 2 hours of a layover (11:50pm-1:45am) at the bus/train station in LA. Is this station safe for a 22 yr old female to have to wait? Not even sure where the station is? Need some feedback. Concerned parent.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2012)

First, there is no "train" between LA and Fresno. You take a dedicated Amtrak Thruway bus (only for Amtrak passengers) from Union Station in LA to Bakersfield - right from train station to train station via I-5 and IIRC CA-99 - and then take a train right to Fresno!

Although Union Station is open 24 hours, as long as you stay in an area with other passengers, I feel it is safe! I've never been there late at night, but I hear that there is enough security staff around to be safe. I would not go outside alone late at night though.

As to your question as to where the station is, do you mean Union Station in LA or the station in Fresno?




I do not live in that area (in fact almost as far away as possible on the east coast), but I'm sure others can help with directions.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 6, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> First, there is no "train" between LA and Fresno. You take a dedicated Amtrak Thruway bus (only for Amtrak passengers) from Union Station in LA to Bakersfield - right from train station to train station via I-5 and IIRC CA-99 - and then take a train right to Fresno!



I'm sure the OP already knew that. Hence:



tiff said:


> [T]hey have to take the bus to get over the grapevine. She has never traveled on the train/bus. She has almost 2 hours of a layover (11:50pm-1:45am) at the bus/train station in LA.


----------



## gswager (Apr 6, 2012)

The bus at LAUS (Los Angeles Union Station) is located next to the baggage claim (behind Subway food) in outside. Bus are dedicated service for Amtrak passengers. Make sure you're taking the right bus (out of 3 or so). It will take you directly to Bako (CA slang for Bakersfield) station, across the platform where San Joaquin train is. Then it'll take you to Fresno. I've used it several times, so they're safe.

LAUS is a very busy station, serving Metrolink commuter trains, Metro light rails/subway, city bus, and Amtrak trains during in the day. For directions, you can find on Amtrak website and click on stations.


----------



## tiff (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for you responses, it was very helpful!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Apr 6, 2012)

gswager said:


> Bako (CA slang for Bakersfield).


Really? I've been all over the state, and I know many people from the Bakersfield and Central Valley area, but have never heard that. Interesting.

Anyway, the LA station is very secure, and your daughter should feel safe. Just don't leave the actual station when it's late. The trip should be fine.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 6, 2012)

I live in the Central Valley (44 years) and have never heard Bakersfield called this. I guess you learn something new all the time.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 6, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Bako (CA slang for Bakersfield).
> ...


Third generation California native, and I've never heard "Bako" either. Heard the city called many other things, though, most of them unpretty or unprintable here.

L.A. Union Station is safe enough around the clock, though one might not want to venture out to Alameda street during the wee hours. I'd be more concerned about the Amtrak station in downtown Fresburg at ANY hour, but that's part of a general bias against all those grungy Central Valley ag towns.


----------



## sechs (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe he meant Sacto or Fresyes.


----------



## gswager (Apr 6, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


My sister lives in Bakersfield and she called it "Bako". I guess it's quicker to say it, just like "San Berdoo" for San Bernardino.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

Why does the central valley have such a poor reputation?


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 7, 2012)

gswager said:


> Bako (CA slang for Bakersfield)


I've never heard of Bako for Bakersfield before. There are many, MANY more 'choice' words I have heard to describe the place none the less.



> Why does the central valley have such a poor reputation?


Where else in California can you not see the sun for 4 months out of the year, shrouded in Tule Fog, and then swelter in smog-laiden surface-of-the-sun temps for 5 more with nary a breeze in the middle of the day? :lol:


----------



## leemell (Apr 7, 2012)

gswager said:


> The bus at LAUS (Los Angeles Union Station) is located next to the baggage claim (behind Subway food) in outside. Bus are dedicated service for Amtrak passengers. Make sure you're taking the right bus (out of 3 or so). It will take you directly to Bako (CA slang for Bakersfield) station, across the platform where San Joaquin train is. Then it'll take you to Fresno. I've used it several times, so they're safe.
> 
> LAUS is a very busy station, serving Metrolink commuter trains, Metro light rails/subway, city bus, and Amtrak trains during in the day. For directions, you can find on Amtrak website and click on stations.


I'm a second generation Los Angeles native and have lived here (except for my time in the service) all my life. Have friends and family in Bakersfield. I have never heard it called "Bako".


----------

